# HELP! mossy frogs tongue is stuck out of his mouth!



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

my mossy frogs tongue was stuck out of his mouth. permanently al the way out. I could see him trying to get it back in but he had no control of it. definitely not an oral prolapse. definitely his tongue. 

i managed to help him get his tongue back in with a tiny bit sticking out. i did this because he was evidently stressed out from the tongue getting stuck to everything. 

ive put him in a seperate tank for the night to see how he goes.

any advice would be really helpful. what do i do? does anyone know why this would happen?


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

no-one? Bump for help!


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

umm this is a new one on me, is the tongue enflamed or swollen at all?


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

doesnt seem so. its hardly visible now where i put the tongue back to decrease his stress. but i can still see a bit so i know it hasnt sorted itself out.

no swelling at all when it was out fully.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds like he's having trouble contracting the muscles in the tongue..no advice though..I think this is one for the vet


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

hmmm, I can't really make any suggestions as It's not something I've come across. It may well right itself with a little time, no knowing. If you have an exotics vet then it would be worth a visit.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

keeno, are you actualy in london or plymouth?

if you/the frog is in london then i know a realy good exotics only vet in richmiond who treat amphibs, if you wnat the details?


----------



## red-eyed tree frog man (Sep 1, 2009)

a picture would be very helpful!


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

naz_pixie said:


> keeno, are you actualy in london or plymouth?
> 
> if you/the frog is in london then i know a realy good exotics only vet in richmiond who treat amphibs, if you wnat the details?


 
at the moment im in plymouth. Uni in plymouth and live in south london.

id appreciate those details for future reference though. that would be great.




red-eyed tree frog man said:


> a picture would be very helpful!


as i have put his tongue back in his mouth to reduce stress there isnt much point in a picture. i will try to take on of the tiny bit that is still visible but there isnt much point


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

keeno said:


> at the moment im in plymouth. Uni in plymouth and live in south london.
> 
> id appreciate those details for future reference though. that would be great.



in the same boat as me then, i live in south london (crystal palace) but am at uni in leicester dureing the week.. 

this is the vets.. i havent actualy had to use them yet but from all acounts they are great and they only specialise in exotics... C.J. Hall Veterinary Surgeons - Services


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

naz_pixie said:


> in the same boat as me then, i live in south london (crystal palace) but am at uni in leicester dureing the week..
> 
> this is the vets.. i havent actualy had to use them yet but from all acounts they are great and they only specialise in exotics... C.J. Hall Veterinary Surgeons - Services


 
thanks im only down the road from you in beckenham when i am home.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

What vet do you use in Plymouth?

I go to Duncan MacWhirter at Roborough Vets. He's worked with reptiles and large game in S. Africa and likes a challenge!

The Old Forge House, 8 Tavistock Road, Roborough, PL6 7BB
01752 779999


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

What is the frog housed in? have you changed any decor items recently?

I ask this because some toxins can effect the retraction of the muscles and this could of caused the problem.


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

knighty said:


> What is the frog housed in? have you changed any decor items recently?
> 
> I ask this because some toxins can effect the retraction of the muscles and this could of caused the problem.


i house him in an exo terra. use that soil brick stuff the name of which has completely left my mind at this moment. moss on top. a few live plants and a few fake plants. water section.

he was by a dead cricket in the water that i missed, which is the reason i saw that he had the issue with his tongue. do you reckon something from the anaerobic decomposition of the cricket could have done it?


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

Pipkin28 said:


> What vet do you use in Plymouth?
> 
> I go to Duncan MacWhirter at Roborough Vets. He's worked with reptiles and large game in S. Africa and likes a challenge!
> 
> ...


 
i havent had need of a vets in plymouth and so didnt know any rep vets. i will take the details of this vet down though.

btw do you REALLY have 68 fire belly toads? :gasp: if you do then thats AMAZING!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

keeno said:


> thanks im only down the road from you in beckenham when i am home.


yeah beckenham is real close to us!

hows the little mossy frog doing?


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

keeno said:


> i havent had need of a vets in plymouth and so didnt know any rep vets. i will take the details of this vet down though.
> 
> btw do you REALLY have 68 fire belly toads? :gasp: if you do then thats AMAZING!


 
Yes, I do have that many. My adults bred last year and that's how many I have left! If you want some, you're more than welcome, they just don't have red bellies, they're more creamy coloured but they have some lovely green/brown markings on their backs!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

keeno said:


> i house him in an exo terra. use that soil brick stuff the name of which has completely left my mind at this moment. moss on top. a few live plants and a few fake plants. water section.
> 
> he was by a dead cricket in the water that i missed, which is the reason i saw that he had the issue with his tongue. do you reckon something from the anaerobic decomposition of the cricket could have done it?


I take ot you mean eco eath? if the moss is sphagnum that should be removed as this can cause serious impactions and get tankled around the limbs, reducing mob=vment an dlead to stree or injury. I would be suprised if one dead cricket would put enough bacteria into the water to cause the problem of a toxic reaction But if the water is unfitered and was left for a while dead food items can lead to build ups of unsafe bacteria which will lead to infections and increase the risk of serious diseases.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I doubt that bacteria from decomposition would cause this, it's more likely to be a problem thats been building over a while...possibly a vitamin deficiency? thats purely a guess though..


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

i dust my crickets pretty often. maybe too often. but they seem to go nuts when they are white. they can see them so easily! 

they seem fine with the sphagnum moss. i hope to change it for proper moss at some point. 

the frog in question has sorted himself out and i have returned him back to the other frogs.

the water is filtered.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Glad to hear you think it's back to normal, make sure you keep your eyes on it and ensure it's able to feed.


----------

